# VBA Indoor News??



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't play so I don't know any scores.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:noidea:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

No info here. I had planned and pre-paid but woke up sick Saturday and didn't go. I know with 3 loacations reporting it could be a while before they iron it all out.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> No info here. I had planned and pre-paid but woke up sick Saturday and didn't go. I know with 4 locations reporting it could be a while before they iron it all out.


Augusta
Belvoir
Kingsboro
Sherwood

The clubs needing to report


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Andy Willman AMFS shot at Kingsboro Bowmen

day1: 300-56X 8 I/O
day2: 300-55X 5 I/O

Results I know...

Darryl Deheil SC
Brad Baker Jr 2nd
somebody West? 3rd
Me 4th


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*vba*

193 people is what I counted..... fs winner. d. diehl. 117x... bhfs winner greg sisk. kendall woody 120 x, r. willet 118 x. melvin was third. I tied for tenth. some really good scores. vba had alot of guest. I do have all the results.... timmy didn't finish. don't know why.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Great shooting and thanks to the guests and Pros that participated!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> 193 people is what I counted..... fs winner. d. diehl. 117x... bhfs winner greg sisk. kendall woody 120 x, r. willet 118 x. melvin was third. I tied for tenth. some really good scores. vba had alot of guest. I do have all the results.... timmy didn't finish. don't know why.


I wish I could have attended. As far as Timmy not finishing, this is only speculation; He wasn't totally committed to shooting the VBA when I saw him last week. He was pretty bummed out about his finish at Vegas. Another item is the 56 x's. Most FSBH would take that, but Timmy's standards are a bit higher.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

He had to work Saturday night and a bunch of kids were running rampant on his floor of the hotel room that he booked to catch some Z's in....he was exhausted....wasn't shooting up to his normal standards...and retired.





mag41vance said:


> I wish I could have attended. As far as Timmy not finishing, this is only speculation; He wasn't totally committed to shooting the VBA when I saw him last week. He was pretty bummed out about his finish at Vegas. Another item is the 56 x's. Most FSBH would take that, but Timmy's standards are a bit higher.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Darryl isn't shooting PRO anymore


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Pro's are welcome to shoot. Kendall always shoots as a guest rather than take the title away from an amateur....class guy that he is...



Brown Hornet said:


> Darryl isn't shooting PRO anymore


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

He usually doesn't shoot amature....he was probably there for a reason. 

A better question is why is there not a PRO class then since Va does have a good # of them that shoot these events....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> He usually doesn't shoot amature....he was probably there for a reason.
> 
> A better question is why is there not a PRO class then since Va does have a good # of them that shoot these events....


Because that would make sense and most know that any of the higer ups in the VBA are severly lacking that among other things


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Darryl isn't shooting PRO anymore


He is still pro. He is my Home Club Pro. I don't think he will turn back the pages, especially since he went with Hoyt this year. His son Trent who is a promising up and comer is shooting PSE


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> He is still pro. He is my Home Club Pro. I don't think he will turn back the pages, especially since he went with Hoyt this year. His sons Marcus & Trent who are promising up and comers are shooting PSE


 correction


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*scores are up*

Took a look at the VBA website and the scores are up now.

http://www.vbarchers.com/2010stateindoor.rtf


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oooookkkkk

there has to be a misprint.....how do you shoot a 278 with 2Xs :noidea: Then a 295 with 23Xs the next day :noidea:


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oooookkkkk
> 
> there has to be a misprint.....how do you shoot a 278 with 2Xs :noidea: Then a 295 with 23Xs the next day :noidea:


The math checks out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

2-STROKE said:


> The math checks out.


I know the math checks out.....that isn't what I am talking about. 

How do you shoot a 275 and only 2 Xs........then shoot a 295 and 25 Xs the next time? :noidea:

Seriously.....think about that. Try and keep them all in the white and not hit an X I bet you shoot more then 2Xs shooting FS gear......and then to shoot 25 of them and only drop 5 points.....


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont know the reasoning, but good for that guy to improve that much in one day!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Your still missing my point :doh:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shootin*



Brown Hornet said:


> I know the math checks out.....that isn't what I am talking about.
> 
> How do you shoot a 275 and only 2 Xs........then shoot a 295 and 25 Xs the next time? :noidea:
> 
> Seriously.....think about that. Try and keep them all in the white and not hit an X I bet you shoot more then 2Xs shooting FS gear......and then to shoot 25 of them and only drop 5 points.....


you have to use toothpick size arrows:shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frank_jones said:


> you have to use toothpick size arrows:shade:


nah....I can shoot in the 50s with Nano's 

That is just crazy low X wise.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know the math checks out.....that isn't what I am talking about.
> 
> How do you shoot a 275 and only 2 Xs........then shoot a 295 and 25 Xs the next time? :noidea:
> 
> Seriously.....think about that. Try and keep them all in the white and not hit an X I bet you shoot more then 2Xs shooting FS gear......and then to shoot 25 of them and only drop 5 points.....


I have always thought there should be an award for the highest score with the lowest x count. Talent is required.
First you circle the x ring till it falls out then the rest is easy.


----------

